# Future TT's according to "Auto Motor und Sport"



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*What will be your preference.*​
TT QS Quattro 2.0 litre FSI K03 Turbo 240 hp ( no rear seats + race buckets)22.50%TTS Quattro 2.0 litre FSI K04 turbo 265 hp (New S3 engine)5265.00%TT 3.6 Quattro 3.6 litre VR6 280 hp. (US passat)2632.50%


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

They should stop pissing about with all these under 300bhp silly engines! They need to put an egine in it with some decent power, at LEAST 350bhp is required due to its weight. An RS model would be perfect. 8)


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Agreed


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hold on!

Even if the car can cope with 350bhp, do you have any idea how much the will charge for such a car?

Would you be prepared to pay Â£50k for TT?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Hold on!
> 
> Even if the car can cope with 350bhp, do you have any idea how much the will charge for such a car?
> 
> Would you be prepared to pay Â£50k for TT?


Well you are prepared to pay 50k for a Cayman :?

Whats the difference, badge?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> They should stop pissing about with all these under 300bhp silly engines! They need to put an egine in it with some decent power, at LEAST 350bhp is required due to its weight. An RS model would be perfect. 8)


Agreed, and Â£34-5k would be the top figure.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

If it was available I'd be going for the 2.0T Quattro a la S3


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Would it not be more cost effective to turbocharge the 3.2 ? keeping the weight down after all Bmw are supposedly(sp) going to turbocharge their 3.0 petrol engine, or are Audi going to remain behind the curve ....again

Not only that but Â£35 k + is al lot for a 4 cyl engine


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> Would it not be more cost effective to turbocharge the 3.2 ? keeping the weight down after all Bmw are supposedly(sp) going to turbocharge their 3.0 petrol engine, or are Audi going to remain behind the curve ....again
> Not only that but Â£35 k + is al lot for a 4 cyl engine


I'm surpriced that so many choose for the 265 hp 2.0 liter 4 pod turbo. :? 
I will not pay that much money for it even with 265 hp.
The 3.6 litre VR6 is the better option IMHO 280 hp and with a simple direct to manifold turbo kit you wil have 400+ hp.

Hans.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> They should stop pissing about with all these under 300bhp silly engines! They need to put an egine in it with some decent power, at LEAST 350bhp is required due to its weight. An RS model would be perfect. 8)


HERE HERE! anything under 350bhp is pathetic!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The new Z4M is being priced over Â£40k, so it would appear that BMW think there is a market for a "hot" Coupe and Roadster in that sort of price bracket...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All depends on volumes though doesnt it. If you are planning low volumes that means high prices. Im not sure i'd pay 40k for the Z4m however it does sound about right when you think the M3 was the same price.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The Z4M is about Â£10k more than the 3.0. Add the extras, that makes it Â£47k. The equivalent TT RS (or whatever) would not be much less than that. That's Cayman S territory, or almost secondhand 997 (by then).

Unless the Mk2 TT chassis is as capable as the BMW, I can't see there being much point in Audi building a significantly higher powered version - which is probably why the original TT wasn't given more than 250hp: a S/RS version would have been a white elephant - like most large S/RS models.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

The new TT Mk2 composite body will be great.
If you see how it's build. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Surely the bi-turbo 3.2 litre that was showcased in the futureistic A4 look alike- the roadjet, as taken from Audiworld:

"The 3.2 V6 FSI - which features as a basic engine with an output of 255 bhp in the Audi A8, A6 and A4 - displays all the characteristics of an ultramodern petrol engine: FSI petrol direct injection with demand-controlled fuel supply, four valves per cylinder and highly effective exhaust emission control.

FSI engines develop superior power and dynamism to conventional units with indirect manifold injection - and they do so with a very high standard of fuel economy. With this remarkable achievement, Audi is opening up a new dimension in the efficiency of standard petrol engines, demonstrating once again the brand's proverbial "Vorsprung durch Technik".

The FSI petrol direct injection system confirmed its unique potential in what must be the most challenging endurance test in the world: a power unit with FSI direct injection drove the Audi R8 to victory on four occasions in the Le Mans 24 Hours.

The evolutionary version that powers the Roadjet Concept includes two technologies that double the specific advantage of FSI technology. Because with a fixed intake manifold together with integral vacuum reservoir - as opposed to the variable intake manifold of the production version - the 3.2 FSI can be configured systematically as a sports engine.

The six-cylinder engine in addition features a new valve control principle by the name of Audi valvelift system. In the form of two-stage cam lift adjustment, it is able to vary the degree of valve opening according to load and engine speeds.

What this means in practice is that in flowing traffic, the engine produces a decidedly smooth, relaxing response to only moderate use of the accelerator pedal, with impressive pulling power in reserve that results in outstandingly low fuel consumption.

But as soon as the driver ups the tempo, the 3.2 engine reveals its qualities as a highly talented athlete. It responds with bite to even minimal movements of the accelerator and moves fleet-footedly right up to the speed dictated by the limiter, which only cuts in at 7,500 rpm. What is particularly remarkable is that the power output rises constantly virtually all the way up to that point.

This V6 engine delivers its maximum output of 220 kW (300 bhp) at 7,000 rpm; its peak torque of 330 Nm is available at 4,500 rpm. The Roadjet Concept 3.2 FSI accelerates to 100 km/h in 6.4 seconds, and its top speed is electronically governed at 250 km/h."

Surely this would be a viable option to put in? :?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

bilen said:


> This V6 engine delivers its maximum output of 220 kW (300 bhp) at 7,000 rpm; its peak torque of 330 Nm is available at 4,500 rpm. The Roadjet Concept 3.2 FSI accelerates to 100 km/h in 6.4 seconds, and its top speed is electronically governed at 250 km/h."
> 
> Surely this would be a viable option to put in? :?


But it is a longitudinal engine and the TT Mk2 have a transverse engine layout, there for it will not fit in the engine bay. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Then they'll just have to make a TT L version


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

bilen said:


> Then they'll just have to make a TT L version


Yes with the 60-40% Torsen Quattro system and 7 speed DSG. :roll:

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

This week Auto Express Features the MKVI Golf and a side artical to that is the R32 replacement MKV R36 run out model. The R36 will be 280-300bhp and on sale early next year. 0-60 6 seconds. I can only guess this engine will turn up in the TT at some point.

Page 7 if you want to look for yourselves.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Vlastan has gone very quiet... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Vlastan has gone very quiet... :roll: :lol:


And for one of those rare occasions he made a valid point - the TT MK2 will have to be something special in the handling department to command a Â£40-50k price tag.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Vlastan has gone very quiet... :roll: :lol:
> ...


Well think about it...

The RS4 - great car, great engine, great handling.

If there was ever to be an RS TT with a strong engine, I am certain Audi would make sure it lives up to the RS image.

This is the same with the A4 series and the RS4, the A4 is an okay car, but the RS is an amazing car (in comparision) and evidently people are prepared to pay the price.

If there was an RS TT, and it handled like a Cayman or BoxsterS and had M power ie 350hp, I am sure people will buy into it. If it were me and I was in the market for a high power small sporty car, and had the option of the Z4 (M), Cayman or TT (RS), I know the would be wanting to test.

Anyway this is all chit chat, as we don't even know if Audi will ever make an RS version of the TT.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> Anyway this is all chit chat, as we don't even know if Audi will ever make an RS version of the TT.


Quite. If if if.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I would not pay 40k for a TT, but that just me. However I do hope they do make one.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I would not pay 40k for a TT, but that just me. However I do hope they do make one.


I understand and agree.

But if people are willing to pay 40k + for an M Roadster if there was a TT in the same league I could see it selling.

Would be interesting to see/hear etc.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

For me, it's the sporting pedigree that Audi and the TT miss that makes the difference in pounds and pence at that price point. Even at Â£35k we've been somewhat debating whether a Z4 or Boxster would be a better buy. So at Â£45k? I do hope the Mk2 makes a similar leap forward in driver appeal compared to the original TT as the RS4 did.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> I would not pay 40k for a TT...


Depend on the engine. 
If there is a 3.6 litre VR6 Bi-turbo engine with 400 hp under the bonnet for 40K. :wink:

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

A big powerful engine isn't everything, although Mercedes seems to get away with it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Iceman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I would not pay 40k for a TT...
> ...


Nope, not even for that.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> This week Auto Express Features the MKVI Golf and a side artical to that is the R32 replacement MKV R36 run out model. The R36 will be 280-300bhp and on sale early next year. 0-60 6 seconds. I can only guess this engine will turn up in the TT at some point.
> 
> Page 7 if you want to look for yourselves.


Only 6 seconds? This is slower than the V6 TT despite the increased power. Why?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> dj c225 said:
> 
> 
> > Vlastan has gone very quiet... :roll: :lol:
> ...


As I stated in another thread I would consider another TT if it had more power. I do like the new look TT and the whole car looks lovely.

They may make a very capable RS4 but I wouldn't consider own. Don't forget the RS4 costs the same as the Cayman S (including some extras), so I can afford it if I really wanted it. I would buy the RS4 because:

1. It is based on a A4. 
2. This A4 is replaced next year so my RS4 will look dated and depreciate faster.
3. It is VERY thirsty.
4. It looks blunt compared to a Cayman S that is designed from the beginning to be a sports car.


----------

